# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Aoraki Amunition Company

## jackson21

Looking at getting into reloading soon with a progressive Dillon for .223 and 9mm as chopping through a bit. Came across this Aoraki ammunition company wholesaling and appears you can buy bulk .223 for around .55c each and 9mm around .40c bulk buying.
Can anyone compare roughly what they think they are reloading these calibres for?
The .223 is FMJ so not trying to compare to a carefully constructed hunting type load.

Comments on their facebook page seem positive so far.
Any thoughts, or anyone else sampled?

Searched on here and nothing came up?

----------


## William

I don't think you'll reload for any cheaper than that and you won't have to chase after your brass or spend a whole lot of time and money on reloading gear.
Unless reloading to you seem like a new hobby i'd just go with the bulk ammo,

----------


## Marty Henry

Slightly cheaper than my reloaded cost (3c) but I'm using 62 gr hollow points. Looks similar to the Barnaul bulk price without freight. Freighting ammo is a killer.

----------


## mikee

> I don't think you'll reload for any cheaper than that and you won't have to chase after your brass or spend a whole lot of time and money on reloading gear.
> Unless reloading to you seem like a new hobby i'd just go with the bulk ammo,


+1 for that

----------


## Banana

I'm reloading 223 for about 40c and 9mm for about 20c.

----------


## stumpy

they have a easter deal on , $499 for 1000 223........

----------


## Jexla

I got 1k 5.56 55gr shipped from them from the south island to my door in Napier for $22. Real killer huh? Not.

This ammo has it's place, and it's plinking ammo, reloading makes sense for custom loads, but with prices like these, I don't know why you'd waste your time reloading plinking ammo.
You can even sell the brass when you're done so it comes to under 50c a round.

----------


## rs200nz

Reloading isn't really about the cost.  It's more about finding the perfect loads for your rifle and your target. (But it should be a bit cheaper if you bulk buy and find the right supplier)   I have purchased this 223A ammo to test and it is really good.  Good quality brass and great results on paper.   I will use this instead of Hornady Training Brass now.

----------


## steven

I have some Aoraki ammo coming to try. At 51cents each I cant reload plinking ammo for that price. ie primer 10cents, projectile 31 cents, 2208 19cents so 60cents to reload.  If I use barnaul projectiles (which might shoot like crap) at 18cents then 47cents.

What are the cheapest 223 FMJs? about?

----------


## Simon

.223 cost to reload for me for my plinking load.
$0.49 cents for the first shot.
$0.39 cents after that.
Using a high quality target or hunting bullet would add another 5 to 10 cents per round.

.223 is relatively common so its not surprising there are good factory deals that all but match what you can load it for. Reloading means you can tailor the load to the rifle.
I also shoot 308 and 300 blackout amongst others. Reloading is the only way to go with these.

----------


## MassiveAttack

Shit that's cheap. Good on those guys. I just brought a ar so ironically too poor to buy 500 rounds of ammo.

----------


## Beavis

I would tell you it's junk and leave it all to me to dispose of, but it is actually really good quality ammo. Hopefully in the next shipment there will be a .223 load with a soft point at the same price - I miss steel cased Hornady SP for general hunting.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Is this the PMC stuff?

----------


## Beavis

Yes. Just found out it forms into nice .300 AAC brass. Yipee.

----------


## gimp

No way I'm wasting time handloading bulk .223 to shave the group from 1.5" to 1" or to save 2 cents per round


I bought 1k of the PMC off these guys, haven't picked it up yet

----------


## StrikerNZ

Have put 4-500 rounds of it through my rifle on rabbits in the last month.. seems to be decent stuff. Haven't really shot groups other than zeroing over the bonnet.

Strangely, I feel it's somehow a little louder than most other 223 loads I've tried..

As Beavis said, would be nice if they had some SP available.

----------


## rs200nz

Damn.  They had 1000 xtac 5.56 pop up and I missed out.  Will have to wait until June now!

----------


## steven

They were offering it to me last week, you sure its all sold?

try an email.

----------


## rs200nz

yup it's gone.  I saw a facebook post but it was too late.  :Have A Nice Day:   Cheers Steven

----------


## steven

> I'm reloading 223 for about 40c and 9mm for about 20c.


Where and what sort of bulk are you getting to get it down to 40cents?  Right now I have ADI 62gr FMJs at 26 cents each, or Barnaul 62gr FMJs at 19cents each, then 23gr ADI2208 = 19cents and primer FED205MAR at 11cents.

----------


## Banana

13.5 cent CMJ projectile
6.5 cent CCI SR primer
16.6 cents worth of AR2206H

So less than 37 cents per round.  Powder and projectiles from Rusa. Primers from Workshop Innovation.

----------


## jackson21

Some really useful information there, thank you gentleman.
On similar topic has anyone noticed any significant difference shooting 5.56 spec ammo in a 5.56 chamber compared to 223. Or is it rats and mice in the bigger equation to factors like barrel quality on accuracy?

----------


## tararua

It's braeburn and granny smith to my understanding. I think top shelf commercial 223 is higher quality than milspec 556 in general, but you likely won't notice in a semi auto. Handloads reloaded for a bolt action are more accurate again.

Some semi's are better than others, price does not always dictate quality ie G36 and ruger mini 14. Barrels matter a lot. ar15s are great, ak's in 556 are a bit wobbly for accuracy but it makes up for it with reliability.

----------


## rs200nz

Rattled of 40 at the deer stalkers range.  She's on target and grouping very well!.  Will continue to support them  :Have A Nice Day:   Shooting 223A PMC

----------


## steven

> 13.5 cent CMJ projectile
> 6.5 cent CCI SR primer
> 16.6 cents worth of AR2206H
> 
> So less than 37 cents per round.  Powder and projectiles from Rusa. Primers from Workshop Innovation.


what weight are the projectiles?
What quantities
Who is rusa?

----------


## Banana

55gr
Bags of 1000
sales@rusa.co.nz

----------


## steven

> 55gr
> Bags of 1000
> sales@rusa.co.nz


I have a few coming....

----------


## stingray

Tried a couple of boxes the savage loves em.. So 500 more should see a few weekends of how good are you  really ...on the range. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## steven

Yep, I have 100 of those to pop as well as some hand loads I am working up.

So,

xtac 77gr match 
adi 69gr match
barnual 62gr fmj steel
these 223a 55gr
ADI 62gr fmj hand load
barnaul 62gr fmj handload
anscor 62gr fmj handload
cmj 55gr handload

should be a good 1/2 day.

 :Grin:

----------


## anderset20

Got a couple to try, interesting chat with Paul. Looks like a lot more options coming in a few months. Ballistic and soft point to name a few 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## steven

@anderset20 What rail have you got on it?  Is that a quick detach point on it?

----------


## anderset20

That's a Samson evolution with a QD on it Yep  :Have A Nice Day:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## steven

Anyone in Wellington interested in going 1/2s with me on 1000 x 223A?  (55gr FMJs)  at the end of next month?

----------


## huntingkiwi

Can do @steven, and perhaps some 308 too?  Gives a bit of time to save up  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Jexla

Here's a few pics of the 556 55gr

----------


## steven

> Can do @steven, and perhaps some 308 too?  Gives a bit of time to save up


Yeah I need some time to save some $s as well (so $262.50 each I think it is), that is why I said end of May.  I just bought some RAM for my workstation, 24gb of ECC for $210!  off Amazon this morning 45% of the price here in NZ, I couldnt say no.  I also want to buy a new Gehmann parker hale rear peep sight and that is $250. 

I have 400+ lapua match cases that I hand load for 308w so I have no need / use for 308w FMJs, but if its addable to the order why not.  I also need to get a new range key, and I dont have a cheap scope yet, so a few things to do.

----------


## steven

That is the xtac which they are out of, I am just getting 300~500rnds of the bronze to plink with and then reload.  PMC is well thought of as brass.

----------


## R93

Better get in quick as I hear it is not going to last.  Rumour has it they are shutting down.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## anderset20

> Better get in quick as I hear it is not going to last.  Rumour has it they are shutting down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Where'd that come from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Talk of it today at my club.
Koreans apparently not happy at them undercutting everyone else.
As I said, a rumour.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## jackson21

Interesting.....all of a sudden there seems to be quite a good supply of well priced ammo in NZ after drooling over what they pay in US.

Gunsupplies out of Rotorua are doing some good deals on bulk. Latest bullshooter out has Serious Shooters also doing some good bulk ammo deals also 1000 rds 9mm $395, 200 rds 308 win 147gr FMJ target $197.50
I'm going to have a bit of that....
Reloaders $675/1000 Hornady 223 55gr SP

Found the Barnaul 308 ammo was ok, goat-o-clock, but never fancied their 223, that other crap Gun City has goes bang is about its strong point and seemed allergic to small A-Cat mags.

I hope Aoraki keep going and would really like to hear further what their ammo is like, as lets face it PMC used to be shit, and would it really worth paying more than that for it?

Have found Hornady ammo to be very good apart from American Whitetall in 308, but hey that could also be a particular rifle thing as I also moved from 150 SST SP to 165 SST SP and it went a bit wonky, but also found a problem later with my base working loose (on a side note, learn to do all scope, base & rings set up yourself rather than any gunshop, no matter who they are, they seem to cock things up. Instead of being lazy and getting an "expert" to do it, just do it yourself and learn what is quite basic but so important to do right, its your rifle after all)

For the time being think will stick with the Hornady training ammo SP as it is MOA and well proven for killing shit too.

----------


## MassiveAttack

I hope Aoraki keep going. I can well imagine how some local boys bringing in ammo for low margins would make the owners of the chain gun shops get their panties in a bunch.  There must be a similar dynamic with farmlands selling shotgun ammo for $15 odd a box when the chain gun stores sell it for $25 odd a box. Normally the way this sort of thing is stomped on is for them to complain back to the manufacturers and try and get them to stop supplying the parallel importers.  This is all based on nothing but mt own speculation but I have seen it happen before.

----------


## jackson21

There is another side to the equation....the cheaper it is, the more we shoot and they end up with the same amount of profit from us. Only difference is we have more fun....I guess also more cleaning products, wear barrels out faster....damn they got us again

----------


## MassiveAttack

Most people shoot fuck all.  The most common ammo I see at the range these days is hornady superperformance. I cringe when I see blokes sighting in new rifles and blasting through two boxes of ammo trying to get on paper at $75 a box.

----------


## steven

Well Aoraki said their new orders are due in June.  Frankly I dont see why the Koreans would give a toss about NZ, now wholesalers in NZ, yes indeed. Would the Koreans care about some NZ wholesalers whining?  I dont see why.

----------


## steven

> I hope Aoraki keep going. I can well imagine how some local boys bringing in ammo for low margins would make the owners of the chain gun shops get their panties in a bunch.  There must be a similar dynamic with farmlands selling shotgun ammo for $15 odd a box when the chain gun stores sell it for $25 odd a box. Normally the way this sort of thing is stomped on is for them to complain back to the manufacturers and try and get them to stop supplying the parallel importers.  This is all based on nothing but mt own speculation but I have seen it happen before.


barnual which shoots like crap is 62cents each and cant be reloaded. Many gunshops seem to have it and along comes brass PMC for 52cents which you can sell or reload, yeah I bet they are happy, not.

----------


## jackson21

I guess that's a big advantage of having either at least either a 223 or 308 as one of your rifles in the cabinet.
We all know there are far better calibers if looking at ballistic performance on paper but to have option to be able to buy factory  223 @ 50C and 308 $1 a pop to practice plus great barrel life in these calibres is something sometimes overlooked.
Can then switch to hotter ballistic tip hunting loads or the more expensive to feed calibre on the hunt.

----------


## R93

I am hoping it is a rumour as I and other members have ordered a huge amount of ammo. 
When following it up we were told it may not happen.
I spose time will tell.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wirehunt

> Looking at getting into reloading soon with a progressive Dillon for .223 and 9mm as chopping through a bit. Came across this Aoraki ammunition company wholesaling and appears you can buy bulk .223 for around .55c each and 9mm around .40c bulk buying.
> Can anyone compare roughly what they think they are reloading these calibres for?
> The .223 is FMJ so not trying to compare to a carefully constructed hunting type load.
> 
> Comments on their facebook page seem positive so far.
> Any thoughts, or anyone else sampled?
> 
> Searched on here and nothing came up?


Get the Dillon sorted, all this cheap ammo is great and I use it when it's available with a good projectile BUT often it's not. In fact the supply is VERY unreliable. That means you have to choices, buy a shitload when it's around OR crank up the press.

Surprised to see so many using 2208 for loading the .223.   2207 is minute of rabbit past 200 and with less powder needed.

Good hunting projectile 25c
primer 5c
2207 powder 15c

----------


## jackson21

Going to get 1 more bulk lot then start reloading. Will have a nice Brass stockpile, next dilemma is the Dillion 550 vs 650 debate. 
Will go back through some of the pros cons on the forum but what I have been lead to believe is if going to start cranking ammo out after a few months you will want to try upgrade to a 650?
Obviously it is a more expensive proposition on initial setup.

----------


## Jexla

Honestly can't see why the Korean's would give a fuck about them selling their stuff cheaper than others. Not like they have been importing this ammo beforehand.

----------


## Tommy

I was given 500 rounds of PMC 22lr by a mates dad, best behaving ammo I've ever had in my wee Marlin. Wish I could get more of it. Miles better than most other stuff.

----------


## jackson21



----------


## jackson21

Serious Shooters, get in best deal I have had yet. 1000 9mm $395 200 308 $197 should be good ammo and good brass to load later, only problem was I almost walked out with a scope didn't really need

----------


## steven

> Going to get 1 more bulk lot then start reloading. Will have a nice Brass stockpile, next dilemma is the Dillion 550 vs 650 debate. 
> Will go back through some of the pros cons on the forum but what I have been lead to believe is if going to start cranking ammo out after a few months you will want to try upgrade to a 650?
> Obviously it is a more expensive proposition on initial setup.


Same here, I am collecting brass, handloading 223 is no fun when I can go through 100~200 per hour at the range.  A 550 kitted out $800 a 650, $999 so 2 hundred more.  Banana quotes 37cents each, v 52 cents.  52-37=15cents.  $999/0.15=6660 rounds to break even, so for me that would be 4+ years.  The time saved however is huge.

----------


## steven

> 8><-------
> 
> Good hunting projectile 25c
> primer 5c
> 2207 powder 15c


For a rabbit why use a SP at 25cents?  a FMJ is going to vapourise a rabbit anyway? and its 13.5cents.  

2207, thanks for that tip, I use 2208 as I get it cheaper ditto 2206H than in the shops works out about 19cents.  

primers at 5cents? where from?

----------


## Beaker

But the differance is at 1333 rounds - so go the 650. The time saving is massive as you mentioned

I have one and its the shit. I shoot more 9mm than 223, but store up the 223 until theres a few, prep and load all of them, then swap the press back to 9, and i load in smaller sessions but more often. Ie load up 3-400, every week or 2, but 2-300 223 maybe 3 monthly ( soon to change :Have A Nice Day:  ) 

On thread though, that pricing is rather good. Hopefully they hang around




> Same here, I am collecting brass, handloading 223 is no fun when I can go through 100~200 per hour at the range.  A 550 kitted out $800 a 650, $999 so 2 hundred more.  Banana quotes 37cents each, v 52 cents.  52-37=15cents.  $999/0.15=6660 rounds to break even, so for me that would be 4+ years.  The time saved however is huge.

----------


## Simon

If this ammo hangs around (Is readily available) then even I will buy some just to get the case to reload. Will it continue to be available?
Its close cost wise for my first round reload cost where I have to purchase the case. Cost per round reloading using once fired cases is 15 - 20 cents per round cheaper so I wont be stopping reloading any time soon.
The best invention ever is one of these brass catchers if you reload.
Caldwell AR15 Brass Catcher Picatinny Rail - Magazines - Gun Parts - Reloaders Supplies Ltd

If you shoot +800 rounds a month buy a Dillon 650 with a Mr bullet feeder. I have one set up for 38 super and set up correctly, +1000 rounds per hour is easy. These are better left set up in a single calibre in my experience.
I use a couple of Dillon 550 for everything else (One set up for large rifle primers and one set up for small rifle primers. I am lazy). 500-600 .223 rounds per hour is easy on these and calibre changes are quick and easy.

----------


## Beaker

That is real pain with the 650( or any other progressive) swapping primers......
However i use small rifle for pistol and 223,.....

And those brass catchs are the best out i reackon. Easy on and off, and the bag holds up so doesnt slow/stop cases coming out ( ie the velcro on ones). Plus just buy a couple of extras mounts and you have a few rifles covered with one bag




> If this ammo hangs around (Is readily available) then even I will buy some just to get the case to reload. Will it continue to be available?
> Its close cost wise for my first round reload cost where I have to purchase the case. Cost per round reloading using once fired cases is 15 - 20 cents per round cheaper so I wont be stopping reloading any time soon.
> The best invention ever is one of these brass catchers if you reload.
> Caldwell AR15 Brass Catcher Picatinny Rail - Magazines - Gun Parts - Reloaders Supplies Ltd
> 
> If you shoot +800 rounds a month buy a Dillon 650 with a Mr bullet feeder. I have one set up for 38 super and set up correctly, +1000 rounds per hour is easy. These are better left set up in a single calibre in my experience.
> I use a couple of Dillon 550 for everything else (One set up for large rifle primers and one set up for small rifle primers. I am lazy). 500-600 .223 rounds per hour is easy on these and calibre changes are quick and easy.

----------


## Beavis

I think the rumors might be a bit misconstrued. They got a lot of shit from NZ retailers for selling direct to the public. PMC was one of the few manufacturers that were interested in their business model, so I was told.

----------


## jackson21

Ok can someone possibly please put their balls on the line and tell me why whether or not  a 550 or a 650 Dillon is a better investment ? or do I have to create a debatable thread on various versions of Eugene Stoners
Mil spec ar15 to gain some interest?😉

----------


## steven

Hahaha.  It isnt that easy.

Ok, I am going to buy a 650 just for 223 reloading, OK?

 :Psmiley: 

However getting a "manual" 550 for 308 and 303 and an auto 550 for 223 for $200 more instead also makes sense for what I do. Either that or get an auto head and a manual head for a 550 which also makes sense.

See it isnt easy.

IMHO, if you are going to shoot 500+ per month of 223 then its worthwhile getting a dedicated 650, if shooting 500 a year well just buy it in bulk as ready made and sell the brass, you should get 10~15cents for it and go shoot.

----------


## jackson21

Just got into pistol shooting so the main one I will be reloading for is 9 mm, possibly 38 super as keen to get a 1911 also. Can burn through 200 rds in 30 mins so reloading is a no brainer really. The other caliber I really need to reload for is a Tikka .260 I have. 260 is a great calibre but ammo is scarce and $75 a packet of 20 min.Probably getting either Dillon not a life changing decision

----------


## steven

I load my 308w on a single stage purely for accuracy ie 1000yds  target work.  My 303brits are either used for 100yds or target work to 600yds.  My Ar15 just for practice and probably WSRA at 100yds when I get the time.  Looking at the price of this 223 ammo right now I have decided to spend my $s on getting as much as I can afford while it is available at this silly price and get a 550/650 press in the spring.  NB Everyone I have read has said that the 650 isnt good to keep swapping calibers on so for your mix I would suggest you consider the 550 with a head for each caliber.

----------


## jackson21

Ok, cool. Good answer! think will get the 550. Maybe load the 260 and 308 carefully on single stage too. Bought a packet of that $$ Federal target ammo a while back and after flattering seeing bullet holes punching over the top of each other the penny dropped why people turn to the reloading religion

----------


## jackson21

I guess you can run the 550 like a single stage also and just manually drop a measured powder charge in for likes of 308 if you were trying to be precise rather than use a powder thrower?

----------


## Simon

Yes you can use the 550 as a single stage press.
When I load 2506 (Used for target shooting) I size, Prime and powder the rounds then remove them from the next station.
Then I check each powder weight and correct if needed then return to station 3 and seat the bullet.

I only do this for my long range target rounds and in this case using the magnum powder bar, the powder drops can vary a little more then what I like due to the size of the charges being dropped and the powder (Ball / Stick).
Every other round (38 super, 223, 300 blackout, 243, 308) I don't bother doing this as the powder charges are normally within +- 0.1 grains or less.

----------


## mikee

> I guess you can run the 550 like a single stage also and just manually drop a measured powder charge in for likes of 308 if you were trying to be precise rather than use a powder thrower?


I do this for my rifle reloading too, anything other than volume 223 loading that is

----------


## Micky Duck

> For a rabbit why use a SP at 25cents?  a FMJ is going to vapourise a rabbit anyway? and its 13.5cents.


BECAUSE you have slightly more margin for error if your shot isn't spot on. a fmj will in most cases pencil through a bunny as stuff all resistance to start a tumble
also SP will REDUCE ricochets by considerable amount Vs fmj .so safety and humanitarian reasons.

----------


## Kscott

Agreed. Do it properly, use SP or HP for accuracy (I use Sierra HP for competition and rabbits).

Reloading wise, Lee single stage for 223 and 303, Dillon Square Deal for 9mm pistol, can churn out a ton very quickly. Downside to the Square Deal is that it's for pistols only. Plus side for me is the Square Deal is exactly what I want out of a reloader  :Thumbsup:

----------


## steven

> I guess you can run the 550 like a single stage also and just manually drop a measured powder charge in for likes of 308 if you were trying to be precise rather than use a powder thrower?


yeah When started to reload I got the Lee autoloader (big mistake) with the idea Id charge singly for 308w but autoload for the 303brit when doing 100yds bulk ammo as it would be quicker.  When the Lee worked it was great, just it didnt work well for long.

The Dillon comes as a basic loader,

Gunsmithing &Reloading Tools - Dillon BL550 Basic Loader, Presses

or an auto loader,

Gunsmithing &Reloading Tools - Dillon RL550B Loader, Presses

Its probably cheaper to get the Auto headed B and then get another block with the manual powder loader (funnel)  something you need to work out.

----------


## Wirehunt

> BECAUSE you have slightly more margin for error if your shot isn't spot on. a fmj will in most cases pencil through a bunny as stuff all resistance to start a tumble
> also SP will REDUCE ricochets by considerable amount Vs fmj .so safety and humanitarian reasons.



Yep. FMJ are fucking hopeless if the dead shit counts.  Even on a little wee rabbit.  Hell, even some of the hollow points are pretty useless.

----------


## tommygun

I heard another rumor; that Aoraki Ammunition were looking at getting ammo from Eastern Europe, e.g. very cheap 1200 round cases of milsurp 7.62x39, as well as a wider variety of rifle ammo from sources other than the Koreans. As someone who works in a sporting goods store I don't think this stuff is a bad thing, in fact I've been telling customers about it, at least people will (hopefully) still buy SP and HP ammo off us for their hunting needs. While most shotgun ammo for fowling can be gotten cheaper at Farmlands/CRT/whatever, retail shops still have the monopoly centrefire hunting ammo, right? Hell, at these prices for the Aoraki stuff I might have to get me one of them newfangled gas-guns! =)

----------


## res

Milsurp 7.62x39 would make me very happy-I'm almost out of norinco

----------


## steven

Well there are a lot of SKSs out there in NZ, (I'd like one for the hell of it at $400 odd).  If the Barnaul and especially the Tula is any example however it will shoot f'ing awfully I suspect.   @tommygun well aoraki do 77gr 223 match ammo (SMK? looks like it) as well, if its anything like the ADI 69gr SMK it should do better than 1/2MOA and its about $26 for 20 v $40+ from gunsh*tty.

Interesting thing is the Barnaul is 62cents each while the Aoraki is 52cents each and brass which you can sell for 10~15cents (maybe even 20cents? if TM is an indication) each, ergo the Barnaul is way over-priced IMHO.  

Do some mental math, you could buy 1000 FMJs, pull the FMJs, sell them at say 10 cents each? and pop in a SP at 20cents?, shoot them and then sell the cases for 15cents.  52-10+20-15=47cents a pop, if you can get 20cents a case via TM then 42cents, you would be hard pressed to handload SP for that.   Or just shoot and sell the brass afterwards that would be about 32~37cents a go.  FFS, that I think also shows how crazy components prices are here in NZ, you should be able to load considerably cheaper than bought ammo.

I hope Aoraki keep going and even advertise on TM, I would as it undercuts the Barnaul by a comfy margin at 10~12cents each, before selling the used brass (and it shoots better)!

/rant

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Banana

> retail shops still have the monopoly centrefire hunting ammo, right?


Not for long

----------


## 300CALMAN

+1 on cheap 7.62x39.

----------


## Micky Duck

good decent brass x39 just HAS to be a great thing.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Im reloading 357mag and 38spl for arround 20c each but i cast my own bullets so im only paying for primers and powder

----------


## 300CALMAN

> good decent brass x39 just HAS to be a great thing.


I have some new Lapua 7.62x39 brass, cant wait to do some reloads  :Zomg:  Ok Mickey Duck I know that's not what you meant... Just thought I would skite about it. Ok ok so so some might compare that to a Rolls Royce wheelbarrow  :Snooty: but not if you like x39 as much as I do.

----------


## Tommy

I've kept a load of x39 brass, not sure why. If anyone wants to play at making heavy subs or whatever, give me a yodel

----------


## Micky Duck

I load for mine now...main load is using .308   nosler 125grn ballistic tips...they work good at full speed for the wee case as do old school 150grn silvertips......well I think they are good, the animals that fall over when hit with them may not think so LMAO

----------


## stretch

Yodel sent.

----------


## Aoraki Ammo

We are landing our first container of GECO ammunition next week.

https://www.facebook.com/Aoraki-Ammu...68044/?fref=ts

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------

